# Wärmeberechnung



## Waelder (25 Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich eine Herstellererklärung nach EN60204.1 für einen Schaltschrank mache dann ist es ja erforderlich, dass ich eine Wärmeberechnung am Schrank durchführe (Rittal Therm oder so).

Wenn ich aber den Schrank im Auftag einer Fremdfirma bauen muss und nichts mit der Planung am Hut habe, sondern nur die benötigten Materialien bekomme wer ist  dann für die Wärmeberechnung, bzw . Herstellererklärung zuständig ?

Grüsse Wälder


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2007)

Die letzte Verantwortung liegt immer bei dem, der die Arbeit ausführt.
Auch wenn du den Schaltschrank etc. nicht geplant hast musst du trotzdem auf ersichtliche Fehler hinweisen und die Richtigkeit von Angaben überprüfen. Zumindestens wurde in den Ausschreibungen, die ich bisher so in den Fingern hatte immer sinngemäss auch so etwas hingewiesen.
--- Planer sind schließlich auch keine besseren Menschen ---


----------

